# Fish a la frites



## samurai_penguin (Nov 11, 2004)

4 x Fish fingers
Oven chips
Baked beans
Tomato ketchup

What more do you need?


----------



## MJ (Nov 11, 2004)

A cold beer :?:


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2004)

Nah MJ, a cold bottle of Jack!


----------



## MJ (Nov 11, 2004)

Your right Crewsk! Jack and fish


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2004)

Jack makes everything go down better!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2004)

ummm, ok, i'm not touching that one...


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2004)

That's a good idea bucky, I just realized how that sounds!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 11, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ummm, ok, i'm not touching that one...



Hey Now, keep it clean!!   

Actually, the quiestions should be: "Go down, or Fall down?"

John


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2004)




----------

